# Installation bricht ab



## dneureuter (24. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich versuche gerade ISPCONFIG nach einen Servercrash neu zu installieren.

nun bekomme ich aber eine Fehlermeldung bei der Installation:

checking for specified location of the MySQL UNIX socket... no
checking for MySQL UNIX socket location... no
configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/aps.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/uudeview.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/clamav.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/cronolog« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/cronosplit« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/zip« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/unzip« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch. 
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »spamassassin« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch. 
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »uudeview« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch. 
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »clamav« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch. 
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!

Erst dachte ich es liegt an PHP4 und habe auf die aktuellste PHP Version upgedated.

Zum Einsatz kommt Debian 4.0 mit Apache2 und PHP5

Woran könnte das liegen ??

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Das mysql5 dev Paket fehlt. Installation:

apt-get install libmysqlclient5-dev


----------



## dneureuter (24. Okt. 2007)

Ja das war es vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## dneureuter (24. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von dneureuter:


> Ja das war es vielen Dank für die Hilfe


Tja nach der Installation bekomme ich unter Port 81

*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access / on this server.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Hast Du Deinen Server exact nach dem Perfect Setup installiert?

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/das-perfekte-setup-debian-etch-40/3/

Gehe bitte mal die einzelnen Konfigurationsschritte durch.


----------



## dneureuter (26. Okt. 2007)

So habe den Server durch meinen Hoster neu Aufsetzen lassen.

ISPConfig läuft auch ohne Problem.

Habe jedoch einen Punkt an dem nicht weiter kommen:

Beim SMP-Auth test mit TLS

===================
telnet localhost 25
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
===================

Weiter geht es nei mir leider nicht, wenn ich von einem anderen Server eine  Mail sende bleibt diese beim anderen server in der Mailque und hat irgendwann den Status timout to connect....

Habe alles nach der Anleitung gemacht

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Das ist normal beim smtp prompt sieht man keinen Cursor, wenn er auf eine Eingabe wartet. Du musst dann:

ehlo localhost

eingeben und enter drücken, dann zeigt er den Rest an.


----------



## dneureuter (26. Okt. 2007)

ne er ging ja garnicht weiter er blieb dort stehen 

habe es aber gefunden  in der main.cf waren 2x [] vor den Zeilen reingerutscht.

Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte.

TLS will aber wohl trotzdem nicht starten:

Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 mx.xxx.com ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
ehlo localhost
250-mx.xx.com
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 10240000
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH PLAIN
250-AUTH=PLAIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
quit
221 2.0.0 Bye
Connection closed by foreign host.


Nun werden zwar Mails angenommen aber verschwinden im System

Daniel


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

1) Hast Du maildir In ISPConfig unter Administration in dern Servereinstellungen aktiviert?
2) Poste bitte mal die Fehlermeldungen aus dem Mail Log.


----------



## dneureuter (26. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Hast Du maildir In ISPConfig unter Administration in dern Servereinstellungen aktiviert?
> 2) Poste bitte mal die Fehlermeldungen aus dem Mail Log.


Maildir ist aktiviert

Hier der LOG:

Oct 26 14:35:17 xxx.com postfix/smtpd[31031]: connect from xxx.com.com[213.131.255.110]
Oct 26 14:35:17 xxx.com postfix/smtpd[31031]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from xxx.com.com[213.131.255.110]: 554 5.7.1 <xxx@xxx.com>: Relay access denied; from=<xxx@xxx2.com> to=<xxx@xxx.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<xxx.com.com>
Oct 26 14:35:17 xxx.com postfix/smtpd[31031]: disconnect from xxx.com.com[213.131.255.110]
Oct 26 14:35:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:35:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:35:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:35:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:35:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:35:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:36:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:36:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:36:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:36:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:36:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:36:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:37:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:37:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:37:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:37:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:37:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:37:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:38:37 xxx.com postfix/anvil[31033]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:213.131.255.110) at Oct 26 14:35:17
Oct 26 14:38:37 xxx.com postfix/anvil[31033]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:213.131.255.110) at Oct 26 14:35:17
Oct 26 14:38:37 xxx.com postfix/anvil[31033]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Oct 26 14:35:17
Oct 26 14:38:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:38:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:38:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:38:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:38:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:38:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:39:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:39:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:39:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:39:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:39:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:39:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:40:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:40:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:40:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:40:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:40:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:40:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:41:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:41:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:41:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:41:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:41:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:41:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:42:21 xxx.com courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:86.90.120.83]
Oct 26 14:42:21 xxx.com courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:86.90.120.83]
Oct 26 14:42:22 xxx.com courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:86.90.120.83], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=1
Oct 26 14:42:43 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:42:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:42:43 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0
Oct 26 14:42:50 xxx.com imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 26 14:42:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Oct 26 14:42:50 xxx.com imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_1, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=46, sent=432, time=0


----------



## dneureuter (26. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von dneureuter:


> Maildir ist aktiviert
> 
> Hier der LOG:
> 
> ...


alle Mails die ich an den server schicke kommen mit Relay Access Denied zurück


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Hast Du SMTP-Authentifizierung in Deinem Mailclient aktiviert?


----------



## achim (9. Jan. 2008)

*Installation bricht ab...*

Hallo,
beim Versuch ISPConfig auf einem ubuntu-7.10 zu installieren, bricht das Setup mit folgender Meldung ab:

./configure:Error: APACI failed
ERROR: Could not configure Apache
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!

Hat jemand eine Idee bzgl. der Ursache? Gibt es ein Setup (oder HowTo), das auf der schon vorhandenen Apache/PHP-Installation aufsetzt?

Nachtrag: die nötigen dev-Pakete (z. B. für MySQL) sind m. E. alle installiert...

Vielen Dank
Achim


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Führ bitte den folgenden Befehl aus:

ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh

Damit die Shall von /bin/dash auf /bin/bash geändert wird. /bin/dash wird nur bei Ubuntu so verwendet und ist mit vielen configure scripten, unter anderem dem des apache, nicht kompatibel.

Steht auch im Installations-Howto als punt 9:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3


----------



## achim (9. Jan. 2008)

Danke, das hatte mir geholfen! Leider gab es dann beim SpamAssassin den nächsten Abbruch, wohl mangels fehlender Perl-Pakete. In der Installationsanleitung sollte man daher noch bemerken, daß SA und crond noch vorinstalliert sein sollten. Letzteren Service hatte ich auch noch nicht am Laufen, der Server wurde mir vom Provider ganz nackig übergeben.
ISPConfig wollte jedoch ein crontab setzen, was leider fehlgeschlagen ist. Wie müsste die manuelle Installation des crontab lauten?

Ansonsten funktioniert alles reibungslos und ich möchte gleich mal ein Kompliment für das gute Tool aussprechen!

Vielen Dank
Achim


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

> Leider gab es dann beim SpamAssassin den nächsten Abbruch, wohl mangels fehlender Perl-Pakete. In der Installationsanleitung sollte man daher noch bemerken, daß SA und crond noch vorinstalliert sein sollten.


Wenn Du dem kompletten perfect setup folgst, dann fehlt nichts. Die notwendigen Perl Pakete stehen in Punkt 20. Spamassassin ist kein notwendiges Perl Paket, da ISPConfig es selbst mitliefert.



> ISPConfig wollte jedoch ein crontab setzen, was leider fehlgeschlagen ist. Wie müsste die manuelle Installation des crontab lauten?


http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139

In letzter Zeit scheinen einige Provider keine Crontab mehr vor zu installieren, was meines Erachtens für einen Server wenig zweckmäßig. Selbst bei einer minimalen Debian oder Ubuntu Installation von CD ist immer cron mit dabei, wie man auch im Howto sieht. Ohne Cron hast Du ja auch z.B. keine Logrotate Jobs mehr.


----------



## sdi44 (6. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das mysql5 dev Paket fehlt. Installation:
> 
> apt-get install libmysqlclient5-dev


Hallo,

Ich habe das debian 3.1 torrent vmware-image installiert und versuche jetzt gerade die letzte ispconfig Version zu installieren.

Ich erhalte dabei auch diese Fehlermeldung:

```
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
```
leider gibt es kein entsprechendes Paket:

```
apt-get install libmysqlclient5-dev
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package libmysqlclient5-dev
```
Meine "sources list" lautet:


> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ sarge main
> deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ sarge main
> deb http://security.debian.org/ sarge/updates main
> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/backports.org/ sarge-backports main contrib non-free


Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?
danke!


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2008)

Poste bitte mal den ersten Fehler im Kompilier output, nicht nur den letzten. Bevor Du das Update nochmal versuchst, muss unbeding:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

ausgeführt werden, damit der Installer wieder im Update Modus startet.


----------



## sdi44 (7. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Till,

hilft Dir das?


```
gcc -shared  .libs/matcher-ac.o .libs/matcher-bm.o .libs/matcher.o .libs/md5.o .libs/others.o .libs/readdb.o .libs/cvd.o .libs/dsig.o .libs/str.o .libs/scanners.o .libs/filetypes.o .libs/rtf.o .libs/blob.o .libs/mbox.o .libs/message.o .libs/snprintf.o .libs/table.o .libs/text.o .libs/ole2_extract.o .libs/vba_extract.o .libs/msexpand.o .libs/pe.o .libs/upx.o .libs/htmlnorm.o .libs/chmunpack.o .libs/rebuildpe.o .libs/petite.o .libs/wwunpack.o .libs/unsp.o .libs/aspack.o .libs/packlibs.o .libs/fsg.o .libs/mew.o .libs/upack.o .libs/line.o .libs/untar.o .libs/unzip.o .libs/special.o .libs/binhex.o .libs/is_tar.o .libs/tnef.o .libs/autoit.o .libs/strlcpy.o .libs/regcomp.o .libs/regerror.o .libs/regexec.o .libs/regfree.o .libs/unarj.o .libs/LZMADecode.o .libs/bzlib.o .libs/infblock.o .libs/nulsft.o .libs/pdf.o .libs/spin.o .libs/yc.o .libs/elf.o .libs/sis.o .libs/uuencode.o .libs/phishcheck.o .libs/phish_domaincheck_db.o .libs/phish_whitelist.o .libs/regex_list.o .libs/mspack.o .libs/cab.o .libs/entconv.o .libs/hashtab.o .libs/dconf.o .libs/lockdb.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/home/guenther/install/ispconfig/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/clamav-0.92/libclamunrar_iface/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/lib -L/usr/local/lib -lz -lpthread ../libclamunrar_iface/.libs/libclamunrar_iface.so -lnsl  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libclamav.so.3 -o .libs/libclamav.so.3.0.3
/usr/lib/libc_nonshared.a(atexit.oS)(.gnu.linkonce.t.__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx+0x0): In function `__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx':
: multiple definition of `__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx'
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/crtbeginS.o(.gnu.linkonce.t.__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx+0x0): first defined here
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [libclamav.la] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/guenther/install/ispconfig/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/clamav-0.92/libclamav'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/guenther/install/ispconfig/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/clamav-0.92'
make: *** [all] Error 2
ERROR: Could not make ClamAV
cd: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
cd: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz'job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
job-working-directory: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
```


----------

